# Are big horns any good in the creek and mud??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 2 sets of tires and i dont know what set to use. i have one set of 27in big horns and a set of 29.5 swamplites. i just dont know if the swamplites wil fit under my popo.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Check here to see if they'll fit your application.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6993


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Utica.... nice. I guess you ride Down at Timberlane and CCC??? The bighorns arnt going to get you far in the mud around those places. Would be great in the creek though.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah the bighorns are mostly just hard pack trail tires, friend of mine has them on his rhino and they just don't clean out very well, they just pack up and between the lugs, swamp lites should fit and overall a good tire


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for that. that answered my question perfectly countryboy61283. if the swamplites fit thats what will be on there.


----------

